#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  ''Νέα τιμή'' για εισαγωγή προϊόντος σε Δημόσιο έργο.

## southstar

Συνάδελφοι μελετάω τις διαδικασίες εισαγωγής ''Νέας τιμής'' σε διάφορες κατηγορίες υλικών.
Εάν υπάρχει κάποιος με εμπειρία στην ανωτέρω διαδικασία παρακαλώ να μου δώσει τα φώτα του.

''Σύμφωνα με το Άρθρο 43 παρ. 3 του Π.Δ. 609/85 και όπως αντικαταστάθηκε από την παρ. 1 του άρθρου μόνο του Π.Δ.286/94 (Α.148)'' Έχουμε 3 κατηγορίες για την εισαγωγή νέων τιμών ανά μονάδα εργασιών.

Περίπτωση α: Για εργασίες για τις οποίες υπάρχουν συμβατικές για παρόμοιες ή ανάλογες εργασίες, οι τιμές καθορίζονται ανάλογα προς αυτές.

Δυστυχώς για εμάς τους νέους μηχανικούς που γνωρίζουμε μόνον τα τιμολόγια ''Σουφλιά'' δεν υπάρχει τριβή με τον προγενέστερο τρόπο υπολογισμού τιμής νέας μονάδας εργασίας.

Η ερώτηση μου στην στην πράξη είναι πως θα μπορούσα να εισάγω π.χ. νέα τιμή ανά μονάδα εργασίας για οπτόπλινθο που δεν περιλαμβάνεται στα υπάρχοντα άρθρα.
Κυρίως με ενδιαφέρει η διαδικασία.

Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω έως τώρα:

1. Θα ψάξω να βρώ τιμή εμπορίου και θα πολλαπλασιάσω με τον ''τιμαριθμικό'' Συντελεστή (τον οποίο που θα βρώ; Είναι π.χ. γενικός συντελεστής και αφορά όλα τα προϊόντα ή εξαρτάται το προϊόν;Συγνώμη αν είναι αφελής η ερώτηση  :Αστειευόμενος:  ) 
2. Στην συνέχεια θα ψάξω να βρώ το κόστος του τσιμεντοκονιάματος  από κάποιον πίνακα και θα πολλαπλασιάσω το πάχος επί την τιμή του κυβικού.
3. Θα κάτσω να υπολογίσω κόστος διαζώματος με τρόπο παρόμοιο με τον ανωτέρω.
4.Θα υπολογίσω το κόστος εργασίας τεχνίτη. (υπάρχει κάποιος πίνακας που να δείχνει απόδοση τεχνίτη ανά ώρα :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: 
5.Πρόσθεση των ανωτέρω. 

Για πολλούς ίσως φανούν  αυτονόητα τα παραπάνω, όμως δεν ασχολούμαι με δημόσια έργα, παρακαλώ για την καθοδήγηση σας με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως να καταλάβω την διαδικασία!
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------

